# Trying to move to Italy...



## Un italiano in America (Jul 13, 2012)

Ciao a tutti! 

I don't know if this is the correct place for me to start this thread, so I apologize if it is.

I was born and raised in the USA, Chicago to be exact. I have been unemployed for over a year now and can't find work anywhere, so I thought this is the perfect time to try and realize my dream of going back to Italy. I am the first person in my family born outside of Italy, so the culture and traditions are deeply ingrained in me. I speak, read and write well enough but there is definitely room for improvement with my Italian. However, I have been very interested in teaching English in Italy. I have a bachelor's degree in 3D design, so hopefully that will help in some way, but I am no longer interested in that field and have not been for several years. There is a CELTA program here in Chicago that I want to take in October to become certified to teach English in foreign countries, but I'm unsure about actually finding work in Italy as an English teacher. I have some connections in Italy, such as family and friends who are trying to find out more for me but I am very interested to hear what people here have to say about it. I know given the state of the world economy at the moment it will be difficult to find work anywhere, especially in a specific area such as this but do I have any chance of finding a decent job teaching English in Italy? I would prefer to teach somewhere closer to the south of Italy but I will honestly work anywhere in Italy. 

If anyone can give me any help or information with this I will GREATLY appreciate it.

Grazie mille. 

John


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you have citizenship? If not you'll need a work visa.

Youth unemployment is over 35% over all. Higher in some areas. The south is over 50%

If you're older then "youth" you might find it hard to get hired.


----------



## Un italiano in America (Jul 13, 2012)

NickZ said:


> Do you have citizenship? If not you'll need a work visa.
> 
> Youth unemployment is over 35% over all. Higher in some areas. The south is over 50%
> 
> If you're older then "youth" you might find it hard to get hired.


No, I don't have citizenship. I forgot the correct terminology for it, but my father never "kept up" his Italian citizenship and lost it for some reason. I contacted the Italian consulate several times to know how I can obtain citizenship, the only way for me now is to live and work in Italy for 1 year. Then I can get my citizenship.

Also, I just turned 30 in April. That is older than "youth" correct? Will my chances of finding work in Italy will be extremely difficult because I'm 30 and do not have citizenship?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No 30 would still be youthful by Italian standards. I'm alot older and get called kid .

He could move to Italy and regain his citizenship after one year. You'd have to wait three years.

You'll need a work visa which would mean finding work first.


----------



## Un italiano in America (Jul 13, 2012)

NickZ said:


> No 30 would still be youthful by Italian standards. I'm alot older and get called kid .
> 
> He could move to Italy and regain his citizenship after one year. You'd have to wait three years.
> 
> You'll need a work visa which would mean finding work first.


That's good to know that I'm not too old, lol. 

However, I'm confused about what you said concerning citizenship. The consulate told me several times that I could get Italian citizenship after only one year. Has something changed recently in terms of immigration laws in Italy?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

No. Likely they misunderstood. Unless you lost your citizenship?



> aliens whose father or mother or one of whose direct ascendants in the second degree have been citizens by birth, or who were born in the territory of the Republic and who, in both these cases, have been legally resident in the territory for at least three years, subject to the provisions of article 4, paragraph 1, subparagraph (c);


----------



## Un italiano in America (Jul 13, 2012)

NickZ said:


> No. Likely they misunderstood. Unless you lost your citizenship?


I have only had citizenship with the United States, my father, grandfather and grandmother all lost their Italian citizenship.  Hm, looks like I have to contact the consulate again. 

Thank you so much for all this information NickZ, I really appreciate it.


----------

